# Oaktron speakers ?? Anyone know anything about them ??



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Just spotted those on FB. Never heard of them


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

MagnatoneAmps.com
MISCO Acquires Oaktron
MISCO Speaker Company — OEM SPEAKERS SPEAKER DRIVERS MADE IN USA


----------

